# Hello!



## SNI (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi Everybody,

My name is Eva and I am 21 years old.
I live in the Netherlands on the island Schiermonnikoog.
We have 5 cats: Basil, 10 years old, Vondel, 9 years old, Silly 3 years old, Nuki our Ragdoll, 2 years old and Izzie a Norwegian Forrestcat, 5 months old.

We have also 2 dogs, Youra and Kaminka, they are Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers and we have a Rabbit Myxi.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Eva! :kittyturn 
I hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Eva, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, you have lovely cats!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Eva


----------



## Jessie_pen (Sep 30, 2006)

Welcome Eva


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Eva!! I'd love to hear more about the island where you live. I'll bet it's lovely there  

**dreaming of living on an island**


----------



## SNI (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.

Schiermonnikoog is an island in the waddenzee.
It has 1000 inhabitants and it has the widest beach in Europe. If we want to the mainland, we have to travel 45 minutes with a boat.
When I was 16 years old, I had to live on my own in the city Groningen to study, because there is only a highschool at Schiermonnikoog.
If you have more questions, you can ask them. :wink: 

(I'm sorry for my bad English)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Eva!

Your English is wonderful.


----------

